# Can my hen have bumblefoot on top of toe??



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

My Rhode Island red hen is limping and has a large bump on top of her toe, I think its bumblefoot. But, Bumblefoot is not usually on the toe, and it dosent have a scab! So, does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jaycieertel said:


> My Rhode Island red hen is limping and has a large bump on top of her toe, I think its bumblefoot. But, Bumblefoot is not usually on the toe, and it dosent have a scab! So, does anyone know what this is?


Could it be any sort of healing break or sprain type of injury? Sometimes they will knot up under skin. Otherwise idk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could be a sting, a bite or like OM said an old fashioned injury. Hard to know for sure what they can get themselves in to.

Try to keep her from jumping from higher spots for a while. That keeps things aggravated for a long while.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Could be a sting, a bite or like OM said an old fashioned injury. Hard to know for sure what they can get themselves in to.
> 
> Try to keep her from jumping from higher spots for a while. That keeps things aggravated for a long while.


good idea


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Bumblefoot is the term for an infection of a minor wound in the foot, so that sort of condition could technically occur anywhere on the body. I have a hen with a bad leg who sometimes gets "bumbles" on her keel from sitting on it so much, with the characteristic black scab and everything. It's not unheard of for it to occur on the toes as well.

Another thing worth noting is that sometimes the scab associated with bumblefoot is not black or darkened at all, especially if early on in the infection, and so can be hard to locate. Look her foot over thoroughly for any sort of circular mark or dot around the swelling. Even if you don't see anything, you could still give her foot a soak in warm epsom salt water, just in case. That should sooth any sort of injury, bumblefoot or not.


----------



## Jaycieertel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Might just be an injury. I'm not good at this stuff though.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Maybe she just broke her leg?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Just like I broke my finger ow


----------

